# New Radeon Omega Drivers (v3.8.291)



## Nyana (15. Oktober 2006)

Die neuen OmegaDrivers für Radeon Karten, basierend auf dem ATI 6.9 Catalyst sind fertig und bieten wie immer die optimale Mischung aus Quality & Speed - ideal für Games, nicht für Benchmarks !!!

_*Hauptunterschiede zu den Standard-Catalyst Treibern von ATI*_:
Treiber sind optimiert für Spiele - nicht für Benchmarks
Mobility Chipsätze / Grafikkarten von ATI werden unterstüzt
Softmod für Non-Pro Karten auf Pro-Karten
spezieller OpenGL Treiber für Counter Strike
u.v.m.
Wie immer kompatibel zu allen ATI Radeon Karten, egal ob DDR, SDR, PCI, PCI-E, AGP, MOBILE, RETAIL, OEM oder 3RD PARTY.
All In Wonder Radeons 
Radeon 7x00/VE/LE 
Radeon 8500/LE 
Radeon 9x00/SE/PRO/XT/TX 
Radeon xX00/SE/Pro/XT/PE 
Radeon xX50/SE/Pro/XT/PE 
All Mobility Radeons (M6 and up)
ATI hat den Catalyst 6.8 released und Omegadrivers hat mit dem Omega Drivers (v3.8.273) gleich mit der bekannten für Gamer modifizierten Version nachgezogen. Welchen man benutzt ist wie immer Geschmackssache ...

*Features*:
Based on the Catalyst 6.9 Official drivers.
Soft mods are now supplied by Tech Power Up.
Updated to Multires 1.58.
*Quellen*: »ATI« | »OmegaDrivers«


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2006)

ENDLICH .. Aufgrund der Startschwierigkeiten der Battlefielddemo hatte ich die Catalysttreiber installiert. Leider führten die zu argen Performance und Qualitätseinbrüchen bei vielen anderen Spielen. Ein Blick auf die Omega-Drivers Webseite brachte zu dem Zeitpunkt leider noch kein Update hervor.
Meine HIS X800 GTO² wird sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necroblade (9. November 2006)

ich hab noch die alte version vom omega aber wo bekomme ich die neue version 
her ich berauche sie unbedingt für meine ati radeon 9800pro   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (9. November 2006)

Nyana schrieb:


> *Quellen*: »ATI« | »OmegaDrivers«


----------



## Átho (10. November 2006)

Unterstützt der Omega Treiber auch die Onboard Mobile Version Ati Radeon x200m?


----------

